# New remote pairing on viper 7900 Help



## churkie (Aug 23, 2011)

I bought two 7142V from ebay, but it didn't come with installation instruction.

I can't figure out how to pair or program these remote to my system.

If you have any idea, please let me know via e-mail or reply.

Thanks,


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

churkie said:


> I bought two 7142V from ebay, but it didn't come with installation instruction.
> 
> I can't figure out how to pair or program these remote to my system.
> 
> ...


 Hook the remote start trigger to the AUX channel for the alarm(usually its the trunk button). Did you read the stickies up top of this section? The color codes are the same..............................


----------

